
Put the pedal to the metal with a faster Google Chrome - mqt
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/put-pedal-to-metal-with-faster-google.html
======
Radix
Thats nice, but I was hoping they would add tags to their bookmarks so it
could be integrated with Google bookmarks. I would like to be able to reach my
bookmarks away from home and I prefer tags to folders.

~~~
drawkbox
Yeh they really should do this. It might make distributed bookmarks more
mainstream. I have been using delicious for years and can't imagine saving a
favorite in a browser anymore.

------
MrFoof
I threw Chrome 2 on my Windows 7 VM for the heck of it, and all I need to say
is -- holy crap, it feels like I got a new computer. JavaScript-heavy sites
simply have... "the snappy" now.

At first I thought it might just be perception, so I decided to run the
SunSpider benchmark against everything I have installed.

* Chrome 2 (Windows 7 on VMWare Fusion, 1CPU): 915ms

* Safari 4 Beta (OS X 10.5.7, 2 CPU): 1304ms

* Firefox 3.5 Beta (OS X 10.5.7, 2 CPU): 1497ms

* Firefox 3.0 (Windows 7 on VMWare Fusion, 1 CPU): 3784ms

* Internet Explorer 8 (Windows 7 on VMWare Fusion, 1 CPU): 7124ms

Stability issues do exist, granted I've run into them with every beta browser
I have installed (Safari 4 crashed for the first time today, Firefox 3.5 has
bombed out twice I think). Once the OS X version matures, it'll be a huge
incentive to switch, although the lack of a dedicated search bar (and support
for search providers a la Firefox) is something I'd sorely miss.

------
mikecuesta
How about Chrome for OSX. Much needed.

~~~
Micand
A Google developer who works on Chrome posted some interesting information on
Shacknews: <http://www.shacknews.com/laryn.x?id=19972940#item_19972940>

"We continue to work on our own extensions framework. There's still a lot to
do for "version 1" but it's progressing fast. Extension auto-update is just
starting to land so you won't have to manually remove/re-install extensions to
update them (yay).

Mac and Linux are also progressing fast. I can't say when we hope to start
getting alpha-quality versions into the Dev channel but we're hoping for Real
Soon Now. They're still obviously rough but the teams are pushing them forward
fast."

------
teilo
And for those who don't care for a browser that phones home with your browsing
habits, Iron is up to date:

<http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_download.php>

------
stanley
Features are great, but I'd prefer if they focused on stability. Chrome is
lean and for that reason I use it on a daily basis, but it crashes
consistently which makes it a pain to use.

~~~
j_baker
It doesn't mention it on that blog post, but the new version of Chrome has 300
bugfixes: [http://chrome.blogspot.com/2009/05/speedier-google-chrome-
fo...](http://chrome.blogspot.com/2009/05/speedier-google-chrome-for-all-
users.html)

------
Rickasaurus
Extra extra, read all about it! Chrome is fast!

Ok, you are blowing everyone else out of the water now. Can you take some time
to focus on features? For me, vertical tabs are a necessity.

